# bilder im thickbox



## comsite07 (28. März 2008)

Hallo liebe User,

also ich würd gerne bei einer Sache mit der Thickbox um eure Hilfe bitten!(wenn möglich)

Uns zwar habe ich für die Anzeige meiner Bilder eine thickbox gebaut. Die Bilder werden auf meinem 17 Zoll Monitor perfekt angezeigt, aber als ich das auf meinem 15 Zoll Monitor angesehen habe, habe ich bemerkt, dass die Bildwerte sich verschlechtern. Eine Möglichkeit habe ich mir schon ausgedacht, dass ich die Bilder verkleinere, aber das wäre schade für die ab 17 Zoll nutzer, weil sie dann nix von den Details erkennen können.

Meine tolle Frage an euch. Kann ich (ohne die Bilder zu verkleinern) hinkriegen das die Bilder ohne Wertverlust sowohl auf einem 15- als auch auf einem 17 Zoll Monitor angezeigt werden?

Ich hoffe das ich mich verständlich ausdrücken konnte!

Liebe Grüße


----------

